# Varroa- David Heaf discusses treatment free



## Kidbeeyoz (May 8, 2013)

Not sure if this has been posted previously, but worth a look if not seen before.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gCY6EZkgxE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## SS1 (Jun 1, 2013)

Very similar to what Michael Bush says about adding chemicals to a hive among others.. I would be interested in learning more about Mr. Heaths methods. Small cell, Screened bottom boards, or other ipm methods he may be employing that help keep his bees alive without treatment and allow them to build resistance.


----------



## Ziva (Mar 13, 2011)

David Heaf uses Warrés mostly but also likes to experiment with other hives such as a skep/Warré hybrid. 

He translated Emile Warrés book into English, "Beekeeping For All". He also wrote his own book on natural and Warré beekeeping. He lives in Wales and also had British National hives prior to starting Warrés in 2007. Not sure if his Nationals have foundation or not, but all his other hives are foundationless.

He also runs a Yahoo Warré group, and is a frequent speaker at various beekeeping courses/conferences. He's very personable and always answers emails.


----------

